# Please recommend me some European action movies



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

I've just watched _Banlieue 13 Ultimatum_, a rather enjoyable sequel to the original dystopian near future anarcho-parkour action movie.

I also like the _Transporter_ and _Taxi_ movies, and _Doberman_ and the awesome _Nid De Guêpes_.

Can anyone suggest similarly high energy European action movies - French, German, Italian, whatever. I'm just looking for stuff I would otherwise miss. Cheers.


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2009)

Which one is that French one that has what might well be the best car chase in film history? I like that one.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 25, 2009)

It's not action per se, but it's trashy enough, the French film Deja Mort is well worth a watch if you can get it.  I saw it in paris and it was the film I liked the most that year (from France).


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 25, 2009)

You only want modern stuff? If you want 70s stuff you might be tempted by some of the eurocrime/Poliziotteschi stuff that Italy and France were producing in that period.


----------



## Griff (Nov 25, 2009)

T & P said:


> Which one is that French one that has what might well be the best car chase in film history? I like that one.



Ronin?


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> You only want modern stuff? If you want 70s stuff you might be tempted by some of the eurocrime/Poliziotteschi stuff that Italy and France were producing in that period.



since when was the seventies not modern??!!


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2009)

Griff said:


> Ronin?


 That's the one.

I've just remember a horror/thriller flick called Amsterdamned. It's got boat chases through the canals and all that. Film wasn't great but it's probably watchable.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 25, 2009)

belboid said:


> since when was the seventies not modern??!!



Since 2000!

You'd probably enjoy the  Olivier Marchal trilogy of Gangsters/ Department 36/Mr 73  - there's another decent newish French film called Gangster too.
Chrysalis
Gamblers
Le convoyeur
Autumn
Almost Blue 
Not for or Against
Amnesia


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> You only want modern stuff? If you want 70s stuff you might be tempted by some of the eurocrime/Poliziotteschi stuff that Italy and France were producing in that period.



I've been working through some recommendations of Herman - I rather enjoyed _Napoli Spara_ (_Weapons Of Death_) - but I'm particularly interested in the more modern, fast-paced stuff, which seems far superior in style and brio to anything Hollywood churns out these days.

But any specific suggestions for anything from any era and any country I will follow up on if I can


----------



## fogbat (Nov 25, 2009)

"High energy German movie"

*sickymouth*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

Cheers - I shall root these out.


butchersapron said:


> Since 2000!
> 
> You'd probably enjoy the  Olivier Marchal trilogy of Gangsters/
> Department 36/Mr 73  - there's another decent newish French film called Gangster too.
> ...



This I've seen:

Department 36 

Couldn't find subs for it though, so it was a bit of a bind trying to follow things with my schoolboy French. I liked the tension between the two units, it was nicely shot and acted, it just lacked a certain oomph in places. The 'tragic shootout' scene was rather silly though, in what seemed to be meant as a serious picture. The jump in time towards the end was somewhat jarring too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

T & P said:


> Amsterdamned



Thanks, I shall give it a go


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 25, 2009)

La Femme Nikita
Run Lola, Run
36 Quai des Orfèvres


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

jer said:


> La Femme Nikita
> Run Lola, Run
> 36 Quai des Orfèvres



Seen all those but not watched _Nikita_ for ages, thanks for reminding me  (_36 Quai Des Orfèvres_ is an aka of _Department 36_).


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 25, 2009)

Not sure if it's 'action'y enough for you, but what about La Haine?  It's very gritty, realistic portrayal of life in the Parisien banlieu, disaffected youth, riot, gangs and stuff.  And terrific music.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113247/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

Again, not really the sort of thing I'm looking for, but good call 

I suppose what I'm most interested in are the films that are big domestically, but which for whatever reason have not got a big international profile (yet).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> It's very gritty, realistic portrayal of life in the Parisien banlieu



I like _La Haine_, but I think the idea that it is 'grittily realistic' has been overdone - Kassovitz was not universally welcomed in Chanteloup-les-Vignes. I'm not psychic, but I suspect you're inviting butchersapron to pop a vein whilst spluttering expletives and mentioning Mike Leigh.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> "High energy German movie"
> 
> *sickymouth*



isn't run lola run german 

edit: sure is, good too so there


----------



## fogbat (Nov 25, 2009)

Boycey said:


> isn't run lola run german
> 
> edit: sure is, good too so there



Run Lola Run is excellent 

I was referring to the other type of movie that Germany is known for


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 25, 2009)

Romanzo Criminale
Gomorrah


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> I've just watched _Banlieue 13 Ultimatum_, a rather enjoyable sequel to the original dystopian near future anarcho-parkour action movie.


I was going to say part one - you've probably already seen it - I loved it. Beautiful and fun.





Has part two come out in the cinemas, or did you see it on DVD?

Cant think of others that havnt been said...There's always Hong Kong though... I'm a big fan of Ringo Lam - check

City on Fire
Wild Search
and Full Contact

...they're all 80s and early 90s, but Ringo wrote the book on stylish action that the rest of the world followed (*slight exaggeration for effect!). Full Contact is particularly stylish


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

ska invita said:


> I was going to say part one - you've probably already seen it - I loved it. Beautiful and fun.



Yes - great fun - that whole opening sequence is breathtaking, and Damian's intro too. It kind of sags towards the end though (but so does the sequel).



ska invita said:


> Has part two come out in the cinemas, or did you see it on DVD?



On the internet every weekend is opening weekend 

I'm looking for some better subs though - it's like it's been translated into English ('translated into English' in the same sense that Monster Munch are packed full of the finest beef) by Babelfish with a bad hangover and loads of pages missing from its dictionary. And it was using a Spanish dictionary.



Spoiler: 
Highlights of B13:U include...



- again - the Leito and Damian intro scenes, a dust-up at the Ministry of Justice (or whatever it's called), and a gangs-all-united assault on a secret government building.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Romanzo Criminale
> Gomorrah



Ah yes - I missed _Gomorrah_ when it came out, and I spotted _Romanzo Criminale_ on the other half's father's DVD shelves whilst visiting the in-laws, looked interesting, even put a reminder about it into my phone. Didn't work, obviously 

But now I shall definitely avail myself of them...


----------



## vogonity (Nov 25, 2009)

I've no idea if this is to be released in the UK or is subtitled with English, but if you're after some European action,  should fit the bill... 

And it's got Kristin Scott Thomas in it, looking "special".


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Nov 25, 2009)

There is a Danish one, came out about 1996, about a drug dealer racing around trying to get some money to pay back one of the big boys. Can't remember what it's called, I think it's part of a trilogy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 25, 2009)

It's called the Pusher Trilogy   It's on torrents.  I torrented it a while back and haven 't got round to watching it yet


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

The _Pusher_ films are great, but again, not really 'action' 



upsidedownwalrus said:


> It's called the Pusher Trilogy   It's on torrents.  I torrented it a while back and haven 't got round to watching it yet



You bad man! Watch them, they're superb, especially the first one.



vogonity said:


> I've no idea if this is to be released in the UK or is subtitled with English, but if you're after some European action,  should fit the bill...



Now THAT'S what I'm talking about! Running and shooting and chases and explosions and generally fucking shit up, continental style  Will definitely hunt that down, thanks.


----------



## vogonity (Nov 26, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Now THAT'S what I'm talking about! Running and shooting and chases and explosions and generally fucking shit up, continental style


 Nice one!


----------



## 8den (Nov 26, 2009)

Brotherhood of The Wolf. Pre revolutionary france, kung fu werewolf movie.  Awesome.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2009)

Now we're cooking!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2009)

Zazie dans le Metro.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Zazie dans le Metro.



Humorous motherfucker


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Humorous motherfucker


It has action.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2009)

It's a while since I've seen it, but it's not really blowing-shit-up-style action, is it?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 26, 2009)

The original version of Taxi is great. OTT uber-camp nonsense at it's best


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's a while since I've seen it, but it's not really blowing-shit-up-style action, is it?


No.  No, it isn't.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2009)

Jog on, then, chief


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 27, 2009)

The list to check out so far:
_

Déjà Mort
Gangsters
Mr 73
Amsterdamned
Chrysalis
Gamblers
Le Convoyeur
Autumn
Almost Blue 
Not For Or Against
Amnesia
Romanzo Criminale
Gomorrah
Largo Winch
Brotherhood Of The Wolf
_
Any more for any more?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0373981/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like a quirky little thriller, cheers JC.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh, and talking of Magyar films, has anyone seen the 1980 _Kojak Budapesten_, in which New York cop Kojak turns up at a conference in Hungary and ends up solving crimes? More to the point, can anyone source me a copy of it?


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Run Lola Run is excellent
> 
> I was referring to the other type of movie that Germany is known for



That is only known to those who are really interested in that sort of thing and strangely enough is only ever referred to in the UK.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 28, 2009)

Trust a thread like this to bring Reno out. Hello


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Madusa


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 29, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looks like a quirky little thriller, cheers JC.



It is quirky: I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2010)

After the success of the war film thread in suggesting me films, I'm reviving this one  

Any more for any more?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 8, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Romanzo Criminale
> Gomorrah



I've finally been getting down to watching the films I got in on the various recommendations made here - _Romanzo Criminale_ was the first one I watched, and whilst I appreciate there is some skill and talent in play, I really didn't like it. Promised much more than it delivered, IMHO. Sorry!

But I will be trying out _Gomorrah_ in the near future, and I suspect it will be a whole lot better.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 8, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> You'd probably enjoy the  Olivier Marchal trilogy...Mr 73



Watched this today - really rather good, and a cut above _36 Quai Des Orfèvres_, I think. Auteuil is excellent as the messed-up, permanently-soaked cop.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2010)

Just to let all those who have made suggestions know that their help has not been in vain, here's the state of affairs so far...

*Previously seen*
_36 Quai Des Orfèvres_ AKA _Department 36_
_Lola Rennt_ AKA _Run Lola Run_
_La Haine_ AKA _Hate_
_Pusher_

*Watched*
_Pacte Des Loups_ AKA _Brotherhood Of The Wolf_
_Romanzo Criminale_
_MR 73_

*Cued up*
_Truands_
_Gomorra_
_Largo Winch_
_Amsterdamned_
_Il Divo_
_Ni Pour Ni Contre_
_Revanche_
_Zazie Dans Le Metro_(!)
_La Fille Coupee En Deux_
_Almost Blue_
_Kontroll_

*Having trouble locating*
_Déjà Mort_
_Chrysalis_
_Gamblers_
_Le Convoyeur_
_Autumn_
_Amnesia_


----------



## fubert (Apr 13, 2010)

Man Bites Dog


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2010)

Total western


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Total western



Sounds ideal!


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 13, 2010)

Have you seen Mesrine?

Fucking ace


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 7, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> Have you seen Mesrine?
> 
> Fucking ace



It was pretty good, I definitely preferred the first part, the second seemed to lose its way somewhat.

I managed to get hold of _Le Convoyeur_ - I thought it was very good indeed. It's about a loner with an air of mystery who joins a tinpot payroll security firm at a time when it's suffering from repeated robberies, low morale & wages, and an impending takeover by a big American company. It is lit, shot and edited with economy, and the script does not spoonfeed the audience with plot points.


----------



## HAL9000 (May 7, 2010)

*Cavale *


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0233418/

being french there's a bit too much navel gazing, but it has plenty of practical tips.   For a revolutionary you need........




A lock up garage
Plenty of food
Plenty of bottled water
A collection of guns
Cash
and



A bucket


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 7, 2010)

Le baiser mortel du dragon.
Jet Li kicks a few Parisien coppers about a bit.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 7, 2010)

HAL9000 said:


> *Cavale *



I like the sound!


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2010)

Cavale is part of the generally very good Lucas Belvaux trilogy - it's the strongest film of the three. The second being as shit as Terry and June and the third very good. It's not a normal trilogy, it's a connected series of views of a series of small events and their effects on a group of interacting characters - each one done in a different Genre the terry and june one done in bourgeois french farce style  - and all intended to be both stand-alone and watchable in any order. Belveaux is one of the most interesting directors/actors out there right now and someone who really really hates capitalism. The other two films are:

An Amazing Couple 
After the Life


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 7, 2010)

I'm ahead of you there, at _the other place_. The third one's got no seeds, unfortunately.


----------



## butchersapron (May 8, 2010)

Did you get that? Give us a shout if you did as i need to free up he space.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2010)

Both running now, ta


----------



## JWH (May 28, 2010)

Darkness over Tallinn: http://www.jigsawlounge.co.uk/film/reviews/darkness-in-tallinn/
"Visually dramatic" immediate post-Soviet bank heist movie.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2010)

After a HD failure a while back I'm getting back to the recommendations on this thread. Current state of play:

*Previously seen*
_36 Quai Des Orfèvres _AKA_ Department 36
C'est Arrivé Près De Chez Vous _AKA_ Man Bites Dog
La Haine _AKA_ Hate
Lola Rennt _AKA_ Run Lola Run
Pusher_

*Watched*
_Pacte Des Loups _AKA_ Brotherhood Of The Wolf
Le Convoyeur
MR 73
Romanzo Criminale_

*Cued up*
_Truands
Il Divo
Kontroll
Revanche
Tallinn Pimeduses _AKA_ Darkness In Tallinn_

*To locate*
_Déjà Mort
Almost Blue
Amnesia
Amsterdamned
Après La Vie _AKA_ After the Life
Autumn
Cavale _AKA_ On The Run
Chrysalis
Gamblers
Gomorra
La Fille Coupée En Deux
Largo Winch
Ni Pour Ni Contre
Total Western
Un Couple Épatant _AKA_ An Amazing Couple
Zazie Dans Le Metro(!)_


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

This thread sort of morphed from being about action films to a more general mélange of crime thrillers and underworld drama - so probably a good place to mention _NOKAS_ and _Der Räuber_.

_NOKAS_: Norwegian heist movie, based on a real robbery, directed by Erik Skjoldbjærg, who did _Insomnia_. No moments of cowboy heroism, wisecracking or smooth sailing for anyone (blaggers, coppers or passersby); small things go wrong all over the shop, for all concerned. The audience is there, poking its head over everyone's shoulder, but we are kept at a distance from anyone's reasons or inner dialogue.

_Der Räuber_: Austrian drama about a bankrobbing long distance robber, 'based on a true story' and all that, directed by Benjamin Heisenberg. Again, if you come away thinking you know anyone's motivation, then you've invented it yourself, or read something into an expression or an action.


----------



## youngian (May 28, 2012)

Wouldn't call Gomarrah an action movie. But staying in Italy La Scorta (the Escort) about the police bodyguards protecting the anti-Mafia prosecuting magistrates.


----------



## 8115 (May 28, 2012)

Hanna.  Best film ever.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

youngian said:


> Wouldn't call Gomarrah an action movie.


 
See above:



DaveCinzano said:


> This thread sort of morphed from being about action films to a more general mélange of crime thrillers and underworld drama


 


youngian said:


> But staying in Italy La Scorta (the Escort) about the police bodyguards protecting the anti-Mafia prosecuting magistrates.


 
Well I hope it's better than_ Excellent Cadavers_!

(Thanks for the suggestion  )


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

8115 said:


> Hanna. Best film ever.


 
I suspect hyperbole, but thanks anyhow


----------



## youngian (May 28, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> See above:
> Well I hope it's better than_ Excellent Cadavers_!
> 
> (Thanks for the suggestion  )


 
Ricky Tognazzi also did a well received football crew film the Ultras.


----------



## r0bb0 (May 28, 2012)

great thread Dave, some good suggestions on here. I liked Un prophète
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1235166/ 
and 13 Tzameti is pretty good


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

youngian said:


> Ricky Tognazzi also did a well received football crew film the Ultras.


 
Cheers - am having a crack at both of them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 28, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> 13 Tzameti is pretty good


 
Looks intriguing - ta


----------



## youngian (May 29, 2012)

A couple from France-

36- a sort of French Heat. Two heavyweights Depardieu and Daniel Auteuil as tough guy cops facing off each other.
Has Mesrine been mentioned. Vincent Cassel in the lead as France's public enemy number one is fantastic.


----------



## Zabo (May 29, 2012)

You want action? Check out the wonderfully insane, energetic and frenetic films of _Emir Kusturica_


----------



## hammerntongues (May 29, 2012)

*Christiane F* , Dark German film about drug riddled Berlin in the 70`s with a Bowie Soundtrack , not sure it would get a Thriller tag more of a drama
*Diva* , another early 80`s , 70`s based film shot in Paris , mobsters , scooter chases but very low key not over done .


----------



## Zabo (May 31, 2012)

Did I mention  Álex de la Iglesia?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2012)

Cheers Zabo! And hammerntongues and youngian


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 20, 2012)

youngian said:


> But staying in Italy La Scorta (the Escort) about the police bodyguards protecting the anti-Mafia prosecuting magistrates.


 
I had a crack, quite liked it, though felt it promised more than it delivered. Have _Ultra_ cued up now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 20, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> and 13 Tzameti is pretty good


 
...Also ready to roll...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 20, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> After a HD failure a while back I'm getting back to the recommendations on this thread. Current state of play:
> 
> *Previously seen*
> _36 Quai Des Orfèvres _AKA_ Department 36_
> ...


 
Don't know may of those but I would give Il Divo a miss and bump Kontroll up the list.


----------

